# re. New/returning users from Y!Gallery



## uncia2000 (May 13, 2006)

Well, in case anyone has managed to miss the news from over on Y!Gallery (posted 5/10-11) re. no longer permitting anthro/quad artwork to be posted in their main gallery, you might have noticed the extra volume of submissions over here, anyhow.

Would ask if y'all could be kind enough to make welcome anyone who's joining or returning from over there since for many people it's kinda traumatic on a personal and community level to be "excised" like that and it ain't a simple matter to just "start up elsewhere" when so much networking had been done.

Going that little bit further to watch, comment, fav, etc. people might be appreciated in this context, as would helping those still on Y! to make calm judgements as to what best to do next (whether that is to join up here, wait for other options, or to set up elsewhere) for those of us with accounts on Y!.


(And an extended greeting to any who have joined/re-joined recently, of course. Y'all are most welcome here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

David/u2k ^^


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (May 13, 2006)

Of course they're all welcome! *hugs the newcomers*

Leave it to the 'pard though to formalize the whole thing. :3


----------



## Swampwulf (May 13, 2006)

It's still nice to hear.
Thank you, Uncia.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 13, 2006)

I've been pondering adding "Fur Affinity: We Will Never, Ever, EVER Ban Furry Art! PROMISE!" to the header of the site as a joke. =P

FA. We don't ban furry.


----------



## umuhk (May 13, 2006)

wow...being welcome in an online gallery...quel concept!

actually, the thing I like best about FA so far is that it seems to ban the least of all the galleries I've found. almost everything (and everyone) really *is* welcome here. that's rare, and precious.

thanks for being around, folks.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 13, 2006)

That's what I've been doing. Been greeting people from Y! anytime I see some artwork I like and read there journals say that they are from Y! Some of the people from Y! are new to FA and some that already have FA accounts are returning, that I welcome back. You can count on some of us to do what you want Uncia. ^^


----------



## Myr (May 13, 2006)

Everyone is welcome, whether they come from Y! or from some other random site. The more people on FA the better. >^.=.^< I'm glad to see the amount of artwork increasing on FA. Yeah, I there's more of it for me to scan through and check, but that's a good thing. This dragon needs more stuff to do. 

And sorry I'm a little behind on the news, posting, commenting, and favoriting. But I'll be more available in a few days. I need a job so I can add more gold...er...green to my hoard.


----------



## Firon (May 14, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> I've been pondering adding "Fur Affinity: We Will Never, Ever, EVER Ban Furry Art! PROMISE!" to the header of the site as a joke. =P



you'll just ban adult art instead. 

edit: WHY IS MY POST COUNT STILL ONLY 1


----------



## Vgm22 (May 14, 2006)

*RE:   re. New/returning users from Y!Gallery*



			
				Firon said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I think all hell would break loose. :lol:


----------



## uncia2000 (May 14, 2006)

Firon said:
			
		

> you'll just ban adult art instead.
> 
> edit: WHY IS MY POST COUNT STILL ONLY 1


And I'm still stuck at 1,094... 
*
Yeah, bug in the forum software, having only installed this and the new server in the past week or so. Requires tech prodding and should be "recoverable", but the focus is very much on ironing out the mainsite just now.
We'll survive, I trust. 

=
Sorry, Firon; no ban on adult art, furry art, anime, fanart, photography, etc.
Kinda boring, perhaps, but I think we'd all like to try to keep things that way, rather than upset people by forcing them out of a community they'd put time and effort into becoming a part of- and that actually means something to themselves and others.


----------



## Vgm22 (May 14, 2006)

*RE:    re. New/returning users from Y!Gallery*



			
				uncia2000 said:
			
		

> Sorry, Firon; no ban on adult art, furry art, anime, fanart, photography, etc.
> Kinda boring, perhaps, but I think we'd all like to try to keep things that way, rather than upset people by forcing them out of a community they'd put time and effort into becoming a part of- and that actually means something to themselves and others.



Damn staight Uncia, Damn Staight! -hugs-


----------



## Dragoneer (May 14, 2006)

Firon said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have no intention of pulling a sheezy, pulling a yaoi or a deviant. Sure, we may pull an affinity once andf a while, but we will NEVER pull a sheezy. Ever.

Pulling a sheezy is like taking a dump on an anthill. It may seem like a good idea at the time, but in the end, it's just crude and ruins otherwise good communities.


----------



## Tensik (May 17, 2006)

I know what happened at y!, I know what happened at DA, but Shezzy was before my time and I never heard.  What was their tale?


----------



## uncia2000 (May 17, 2006)

Tensik said:
			
		

> I know what happened at y!, I know what happened at DA, but Shezzy was before my time and I never heard.  What was their tale?


It's history now (mid-Jan 2005), but users were encouraged to join on the basis of freedom to post adult material. The owners rescinded this with no user consultation for possible solutions and actively deleted previously-submitted adult work.
The host SA used was stated not to permit adult material, although it was found that there were actually adult sites hosted thereon. However, the spyware banner-ad company SA was using was another matter...
Never really received a definitive answer to queries re. the issues, to be honest, but plenty of lessons to be learned all-round.
_(There are still a few journals on my SA account re. the chronology, but parts of some threads vanished along the line)._

FA was rapid launched in the midst of that: not exactly in the best of circumstances, alas.

Onwards, however...


----------



## Tensik (May 17, 2006)

Thank you, I'd always wondered.


----------



## Graveyard Greg (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## uncia2000 (May 18, 2006)

Graveyard Greg said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome.


Heh, heh... And thanks for the scripting, Greg. 

*prr* A pleasure to have you in the community, indeed...


Fight on!


----------



## WHPellic (May 18, 2006)

uncia2000 said:
			
		

> It's history now (mid-Jan 2005), but users were encouraged to join on the basis of freedom to post adult material. The owners rescinded this with no user consultation for possible solutions and actively deleted previously-submitted adult work.
> The host SA used was stated not to permit adult material, although it was found that there were actually adult sites hosted thereon. However, the spyware banner-ad company SA was using was another matter...
> Never really received a definitive answer to queries re. the issues, to be honest, but plenty of lessons to be learned all-round.
> _(There are still a few journals on my SA account re. the chronology, but parts of some threads vanished along the line)._
> ...



Plus the fact that the administrators were both minors at the time.


----------



## Armaetus (May 27, 2006)

y!gallery can kiss my ass now.


----------



## TORA (Jun 2, 2006)

Heh. I used to have like 100 submissions in my box a week. This past week: 3. I tell ya... Y isn't what it used to be. ROWR.


----------



## Magica (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't draw anthro art much, but I was a member of Y!.  I'm also a member of DeviantArt and SheezyArt.

Hello and thank you.


----------



## uncia2000 (Jun 7, 2006)

DragonMagica said:
			
		

> I don't draw anthro art much, but I was a member of Y!.  I'm also a member of DeviantArt and SheezyArt.
> 
> Hello and thank you.


Greetings, DragonMagica, and welcome to the forum.

Well, not all of your art is "anthro", but that's a vague term at the best of times.
We're a pretty wide community to say the least; and even my comment 'bout FA being a friendly safehaven for people with an "_affinity_ for fur(ries)" to upload what they wish across a wide range of material of course has to extend to our scaly friends, too. And the rest. 

It works, I think. And that's even with a lot of stuff that still needs fixing and new things to do.

*prrr* Best wishes & Thank you,
David/uncia


----------

